# Media Room 11X11 ideas



## carlviana

Hello All,

I have a spare 11 X 11 room, that I want to convert to a media room. I was thinking in add 5.1 and projector but not sure if is a good Idea. Please let me know how can I setup this room. Also find attached the room diagram. Thank you!


----------



## goyop

THat's a small room for a projector. I would buy the biggest screen TV within your budget and enjoy.


----------



## carlviana

Thank you goyop for your reply!


----------



## tonyvdb

Yes I agree 11ft at best will get you about a 90" screen because of the distance you would need from the lens to the screen. A TV might be a better choice. 
11x11 square is a tricky room for sound as well because of reflections your going to have alot of dead spots particularly in the bass area of the frequency range. You will need to have more than one sub to counter act that and bass traps in the corners.


----------



## adamdivine

On the plus side for a projector though, you won't need an everly bright projector to get a really bright image in that size room. My first theater was just a touch bigger (11'x12') and I was very happy with it. Pretty easy to hit reference sound levels in a room that size.


----------



## fitzwaddle

Check out short throw projectors - they have lens optics set up to throw bigger images from shorter distances:

http://www.projectorpeople.com/resources/short-throw.asp


----------



## Andre

Easy light control with one window, I would got with a Panny Plasma. Tony is right about the potential bass problems.


----------



## B- one

I would watch the Value Electronics shoot out for advice on a new display they really test out the flagship models you could even watch last years on you tube and get a closeout model to save some cash. I sit about 11 feet from a 73 inch tv and it seems big enough we are going to buy our new display from VE after the shootout and they will even calibrate the set for a reasonable fee.


----------



## adamdivine

The placement of the door messes things up a little. In a media room (especially if space is tight), it would be better to have the door in the middle of a wall instead of a corner. With that being said, I think you walk in next to your seating (a loveseat perhaps) and have the screen on the north wall. The walk in closet could act as an equipment closet. You would just need to cover the window. When I had my first theater, it was dedicated so I bought some rigid foam insulation from Home Depot and covered it in black fabric. I just pressure fit it into the window opening and it looked nice. If you are planning on using this room for other things as well, you will need some type of blackout curtains.


----------



## sdurani

If you blow across an empty Coke bottle, you can get that chamber to resonate. Enlarge that chamber to your 11x11 room and it will still resonate. For your 11' width, the resonant frequencies will be 51Hz, 103Hz and 154Hz. You can knock out the first one by placing your subwoofer at the midpoint of room width and address the next two by spreading your L/R speakers 7'4" apart. This should minimize peaks & dips across the seating area. 

You can further smoothen the frequency response by placing your seating 1/3rd of room length (3'8") from the back wall. Speaking of which, I would make the south wall the back of the room, which should put your seating just forward of the opening on the left. With 2/3rds of room length to the front wall, an 84" diagonal screen will give you an immersive 45° viewing angle. 

Finally, if you're willing to add treatments, I would cover most of the front wall with broadband absorption for a cleaner, more articulate soundstage. Doing the same with the middle of the back wall and adding bass traps in the front corners will further improve the sound.


----------

